# NEF Pardner Pump



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I just bought a NEF pardner pump for $150. IT seems to be a very reliable workhorse of a gun. Any one know anything about this gun. What is the factory choke? Where can I find a choke to hunt coyotes with this gun? Any help would be great.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Are these the Russian-made imported 870 copies?...


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

NEF is made by H&R Firearms (or imported by them). The gun comes with a modified choke. Other Pardner shotguns use the Browning Invector series chokes. You can buy chokes from Carlson's Choke Tubes at http://www.choketube.com/.
A call to Harrington and Richardson to check on the chokes would be prudent.
Pete


----------

